# Connexion impossible Macbook avec Neuf Box



## bazz (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai eu à Noel un Macbook blanc et j'aurai voulu me connecter à ma Neuf Box,
mais aucune connexion ne fonctionne (Ethernet, USB, Wifi..)

J'utilisai mon pc sur cette box depuis 3 ans sans probleme...

merci de m'aider.


----------



## mac22 (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Ton PC était connecté comment ?
Dans Préférences Systèmes/Réseau quand tu branches le cable Ethernet, est-ce qu'il te dit qu'il n y a aucun câble connecté ou autre chose ?


----------



## bazz (2 Janvier 2008)

J'étais connecté en Wifi avec le PC (et j'avais du utliser un cd d'install).
Avec le macbook, meme avec l'install il ne trouve rien.
Dans les prefs/rseau, il trouve une connexion ethernet mais je ne peux rien faire avec...


----------



## vleroy (2 Janvier 2008)

1/ il y a un fil dédié au neuf avant de poster à tout va où 99% des problèmes ont été résolus
2/ on n'utilise jamais les CD d'install pour les box sur un mac. tout peut se faire depuis l'interface accessible via un navigateur en tapant http://192.168.1.1
3/ quand on pose une question, c'est que l'on espère une réponse, donc pour cela, le plus simple (on n'a pas encore trouvé mieux) c'est de fournir un bon énoncé du problème et de l'environnement. Dans ton cas: c'est quelle version de box?


----------

